# Good Morning



## Leazie

Hello, I am Leazie from West Virginia. My husband and I have 7 kitties who are all rescues. 3 of them are siblings which we raised from about 3 weeks old. We think they are part Norwegian Forest Cat.

We also have 2 cocker spaniels.


----------



## morea

welcome to cat forum, Leazie. Nice to meet you! 

Thank you for your rescue efforts.


----------



## kitkat

Hi Leazie, welcome to the forum. We'd love to see some pictures of all your rescues :wink:


----------



## Heather102180

Hey Lezie! Welcome! You'll love it here. Don't forget to post pictures of your kitties (and doggies). :lol:


----------



## Leazie

Here are the 3 siblings - I will post some more pictures while I'm getting used to this Photobucket process.


----------



## doodlebug

Welcome Leazie...what a bunch of cuties! More pics please!


----------



## Debbie of SD

Looks like you found the forum Leazie! Now we will 'run into' each other on both the cocker forum and this kitty forum. :yellbounce


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Welcome to you and the beautiful fur gang! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## Lisa 216

Welcome aboard  What darling kitties you have. I agree, more pics, please!!


----------



## marie73

Welcome! :smiles 

Your cats are stunning! :luv


----------



## Sherri Adkins

Hey Lea-Ann, 
It's Sherri in WV from the Cocker forum. Glad to see you on here. Your kitties are BEAUTIFUL !!!!!


----------



## Leazie

Well, you asked for it- I will post pictures of all of my cats. I am very proud of all of them!









Missy










Miss Baby and Doxis (cocker spaniel)










Gracie
* Male, thought he was a she... long story.


----------



## Leazie

Bob










Molly










Miss Baby
* without the dog


----------



## Leazie

And, the final ones...










Taz. He's my boy, we got him from the shlter the day he was to be PTS.










Simba. There are more picutres of him in Meet My Kitty


----------



## marie73

Wow! All your cats are beautiful! I love Miss Baby's markings!


----------



## DesnBaby

and







to the forum!  What pretty kitties you have! :wink:


----------



## Ivank

Welcome, Your cats are so CUTE!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

:luv :love2


----------



## Lisa 216

Beautiful kitties!!! 

You should enter the photo of Molly in our sleeping kitties contest in the Lounge  That one's a keeper!


----------



## kitkat

My cat Sugar was sitting on top of the monitor while I was scrolling through the pictures and she jumped and pawed at each picture as I was scrolling...so funny! You have some beautiful kitties :love2


----------



## Leazie

Thank you for all the nice comments. We feel very lucky to have our kids.


----------



## JamieC

Hi Lea 

Very nice to finally see the whole crew. Doxis and Bailey are in good company with all those kitties 'round!

Love all of them.


----------



## Jeanie

What a beautiful family you have Leazie! I'm so glad you rescued these babies! Molly Brown looks like a Scottish fold (with long hair) in your avatar! I don't know how you managed that, but it's cute! I'm glad you have friends here, and I'm sure you will find some great new ones!


----------



## Charlynn

Your cats are all gorgeous, Leazie. What a beautiful family!


----------



## Mr. Noodles

What amazing expressions they have! How stunning and graceful. Definitely members of an elegant, aristocatic family. Welcome to the forum Leazie.


----------



## coaster

Hi Leazie....such beautiful cats!! Lucky you!!


----------

